

Ravelry's Architecture - a-priori
http://codemonkey.ravelry.com/2010/03/24/ravelry-runs-on-2010/

======
mark_l_watson
This is even better than his last writeup. Interesting about the financial
tradeoffs of running his own server instead of something like EC2, but he
still relies on S3 for terabytes of storage. He mentioned that they have a
fairly even load with few spikes, so the advantage of spinning up new
instances on EC2 is not applicable to his and his wife's business.

